# some Canadiana - original build pics - Guitar Clinic Les Paul replica



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't know who else might have something like this so I thought I'd share. I've also included a pic of the original claim check (it matches the invoice which I also have) and also the cash receipt for the $1,000 deposit when the guitar was ordered.

Limit of 4 pics so there will be a 2nd post


Here's the claim check and cash register receipt for the deposit.











My Clinic with friends.


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

part 2












And now :~)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've never been a fan of cherry burst, but man, this one I like.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Lovely, I've never been a fan of the cherry burst either but this could change my mind. It looks darker than other burst of that type, maybe it's the pics but it has suttleness to it, doesnt hurt the eye's. hgfs


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

what that is, is a work of art. the sunburst is beautifully painted... i've got to get my hands on one of these at some point, i've never played one, and i want to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Beautiful, so what do you get from them for the $1000.00, a paint job or a complete guitar?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

konasexone said:


> Beautiful, so what do you get from them for the $1000.00, a paint job or a complete guitar?


Right now $1000 might get you the headstock :smile:

No longer made and very collectable now. That is stunning. kksjurkksjur


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

The finnish looks like a refreshing glass of real (none of that canned) ice tea! Very nice


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I always been a fan of cherry burst. That is a fantastic guitar.

I am awestruck that you have the original paperwork for it, and pix.


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

konasexone said:


> Beautiful, so what do you get from them for the $1000.00, a paint job or a complete guitar?


The $1,000 was the cash deposit for the guitar. What I posted - which I think is super cool - is the actual cash register receipt for the $1,000 paid. The actual cost of the guitar was $2,500.


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

dwagar said:


> I am awestruck that you have the original paperwork for it, and pix.


The guitar was on consignment at Capsule but the story I was told was that the owner was not a guitar player, just someone who originally bought it as a cool thing/investment. The guitar I got 12 years after it was made was in brand new condition. I mean there's a ton of weather checking but the frets were brand new and there wasn't really a mark on the guitar. So I guess it come from that original owner who never played it, and kept the pics and the paperwork. I think I'm the 2nd owner.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

by the pictures, i guess he was using laquer and not Nitro for his finish.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

al3d said:


> by the pictures, i guess he was using laquer and not Nitro for his finish.


I'm curious, what is it in the pics that makes you say that?

gtrguy


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

I know Mike well, and to my recollection, it was _*"nitro cellulose lacquer".*_

also, some of the fortunate ones also got some really old batches of nitro that chequed very well, the one off clinic goldtop/mary ford Mike made started to cheque instantly. that was nice smelling nitro !! lol


I'll try and find some shots of the one off goldie (now owned by Ian Thornley, unless he's sold it....anyone know ! ?) and the other ones....to add to the fun, for those interested in these cool gits.


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

ssdeluxe said:


> also, some of the fortunate ones also got some really old batches of nitro that chequed very well,


Did someone say chequed? (shouldn't that be "checked"?)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that thing is so gorgeous. bah.

plexiland isnt near london, is it?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Reason i said that is Nitro is INSANELY TOXIC..so if he's shooting it openly like that with no mask, he must be brain dead by now. Does'nt change the fact that the guitar is freaking awsome


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

Budda said:


> plexiland isnt near london, is it?


Montreal

But PM if you ever think you might get here and we can arrange a little playing time for you.:rockon2:


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

Here's the puppy in action. '68 50 watt plexi - no pedals, just guitar/amp

http://media.putfile.com/Going-down-89


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

al3d said:


> Reason i said that is Nitro is INSANELY TOXIC..so if he's shooting it openly like that with no mask, he must be brain dead by now.


Was the Nitro something that went on top of the color?

In the spray shot, it appears he's adding the actual red color.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Soldano16 said:


> Was the Nitro something that went on top of the color?
> 
> In the spray shot, it appears he's adding the actual red color.


Usually it should all be Nitro base..but not sure.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

al3d said:


> Reason i said that is Nitro is INSANELY TOXIC..so if he's shooting it openly like that with no mask, he must be brain dead by now. Does'nt change the fact that the guitar is freaking awsome


I wouldn't say that nitrocellulose is insanely toxic, polyester and varnish finishes are much worse... having said that, I wouldn't be spraying without a mask, even with a serious ventilation system.

gtrguy


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> I wouldn't say that nitrocellulose is insanely toxic, polyester and varnish finishes are much worse... having said that, I wouldn't be spraying without a mask, even with a serious ventilation system.
> 
> gtrguy


When i inquired about Nitro...i was told it's banned in Canada because it was just that.to toxic.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Banned in Canada? That would be news to me... I know that nitro lacquer can no longer be used for automotive finishes in Canada or the US but for 'furniture' finishing they are still legal and fairly readily available.

gtrguy


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

Soldano16 said:


> Did someone say chequed? (shouldn't that be "checked"?)
> 
> thanks Soldano, I need a "freudian spell check" ` ! lol
> 
> ...


----------



## montreal (Mar 25, 2008)

hey man.
nitro is nasty stuff, in fact the Enviromental Protection Agency in The USA has banned it's use in many American States, notably California...ever wonder why Fender has had a factory in Baja Mexico since the 1970's?
Anyways, the problem isn't the finish itself but the propellant. nitro-cellulose is a wood based product, that is, it is made from trees! While the actual finish components drop to the floor if they don't land on the guitar, the chemicals that they are suspended in go up into the atmosphere and contribute to the holes in our ozone layer...sorry to bum you out, but that's what happens.
From my own guitar building experience, nitro finishes are beautiful, but whenever i've used them, even with proper breathing equipment, there is still nitro that gets into my lungs. The crazy thing with nitro is that when it mixes with the goo inside your lungs, it solidifies, hardens and cuts into your breathing capacity.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

you can also use a good brush ( fairly expensive, it was some exotic animal hair ) to apply nitro, I did that when I refinned a gtr & it turned out great....no aerosol propellants etc. 


ps that was the clearcoat, I did have to spray the colour


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> Banned in Canada? That would be news to me... I know that nitro lacquer can no longer be used for automotive finishes in Canada or the US but for 'furniture' finishing they are still legal and fairly readily available.
> 
> gtrguy


when i was gonna refinish a guitar, i called countless places, and nitro is not available here. a few places in the US have it, but willl not ship to canada. if they do, it's confiscated at the border.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Soldano16 said:


> Montreal
> 
> But PM if you ever think you might get here and we can arrange a little playing time for you.:rockon2:


My family was there last march, I was in college .

If I am down that way (and i wouldnt mind the trip), I'll let you know!

... my les paul is at my friend's house right now, and im going nuts lol


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

There is a lot of misinformation regarding nitrocellulose lacquer here, and its harmfull effects.

In a nutshell, lacquers effect (negatively that is) the human body because the organic solvents the cellulose is dissolved in are toxic, and can enter the human body via skin, or through breathing the fumes. The toxins are cumulative, and effect the central nervous system and also the kidneys and liver. 

Regular nitrocellulose lacquer is only about 35% solids, and the rest is solvent. Therefore, that 65% of solvents must be taken away from the work area with an exhaust fan. An organic respirator is also required, but it is possible to have an exhaust/spray booth strong enough to recirculate the air so respirators are not necessary. But you need an industrial booth, and VERY good air replacement.

Modern synthetic laquers, and conversion varnishes, etc that have replaced regular "nitro" for many years in the furniture industry are far more toxic due to the acid catalysts used and also some even more hazardous solvents.

Any paint material that is solvent based can be toxic. But, spraying nitro is no more (and in some cases less) toxic than using many solvent based paints, contact cements, etc.

It is most definistly NOT banned anywhere in Canada that I am aware of, and every major paint manufacturer still produces it - although any decent furniture company is not using regular lacquer due to its far inferiority to more modern finishes.

You can still buy lacquer and lacquer thinners here in Home Hardware stores in Ontario...

I buy about 1200 litres a year of lacquer (catalyzed though) for my small custom cabinet shop. I spray it a few times a week, and have been for near 20 years now. Its not that bad..

Modern finishes that are 100% solids like UV cure polyesters, etc are solvent free and therefore in use a lot more in the USA and places where there are restrictions on how much VOC's (volitile organic solvents) can be released into the atmosphere - they are used on guitars becuase in some places, a factory has no options but to use either water borne finishes, or those which release no VOC's.

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

al3d said:


> when i was gonna refinish a guitar, i called countless places, and nitro is not available here. a few places in the US have it, but willl not ship to canada. if they do, it's confiscated at the border.


I can give you a whole list of places you can buy lacquers from.

One manufacturing company that produces many types of finishes/stains/etc is John E. Goudey Manufacturing located in Toronto. I have been dealing twith them for years and years (well over 20). They sell regular old Nitrocellulose lacquers but I buy mainly the post cat synthetic stuff.

BUT... you cannot ship this or any materials that contain volotile solvents (or alcohol based dye stains, etc) by any means other than transport. That gets expensive if you are trying to buy a small quantity.

AJC


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> I can give you


Thanks for taking the time to post so much detail.:wave:


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

montreal said:


> nitro-cellulose is a wood based product, that is, it is made from trees!


I was under the impression that the cellulose in nitrocellulose usually comes from Cotton...

Aimish


----------



## NOS Gary (May 3, 2007)

al3d said:


> when i was gonna refinish a guitar, i called countless places, and nitro is not available here.


It's kind of wierd that you would have been been told that. I work as a carpenter for a school district and our in-shop painters go through five-gallon pails of nitro daily spraying our cabinets.

I occaisionally sneak a baby-food jarfull home for finish touch ups on my guitars. Bit of a short shelf-life.


----------

